# Race to sub 2.2 2x2 Thread



## Rubiks560 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm needing some motivation to practise recently, decided to make this thread. Hopefully it helps some other people as well.

Basically anybody can join if they want to, but I'd recommend being sub-3 at least

Rules are just the same as any other race thread. Stackmats are recommended, but not necessary. 

I'll post 12 scrambles every Tuesday(ish). Put your times in whatever format you'd like just bold the average time and make it stand out. 

*History of Rounds:* 
Round 1: Results

Round 2: Results

Round 3: Results:
*Graduates*


Here's scrambles for the first week:

1. U R U F' R F' U' R' U2 R2 U' 
2. U2 R2 F U' R U F R2 U' R2 U' 
3. R2 U2 F U2 R' F2 U' F' U R' U' 
4. F U2 R2 U' F U R' U2 F' R2 U' 
5. U F R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' 
6. U2 F U' F U' F2 R F U R2 U' 
7. F2 U' R2 U F' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' 
8. U' R' U R2 F' U' R U' F2 R' U' 
9. R F2 U R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' 
10. F' R U F U' R2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
11. R' F U' F U' R2 U' F2 U' R' U' 
12. F2 U' F U2 F2 R' U2 R U' R2 U'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 24, 2011)

*2.72 Average of 12.*
2.41, 2.28, 2.19, 2.38, 3.11, 3.65, 3.11, 2.84, 2.56, 2.21, 2.72, 3.94 = 2.72.
Comment: Started out decent, went way down hill :/


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2011)

How many times do you need to get sub-2.2 to graduate?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 24, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> How many times do you need to get sub-2.2 to graduate?


 
Five.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2011)

In a row? Or no?


----------



## emolover (Aug 24, 2011)

3.96

3.82, 4.46, 4.91, 4.14, 4.05, 3.68, 4.28, 3.14, 3.80, 1.93, 4.32, 3.90

With ortega!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 24, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> In a row? Or no?


 
Not in a row.



emolover said:


> 3.96
> 
> 3.82, 4.46, 4.91, 4.14, 4.05, 3.68, 4.28, 3.14, 3.80, 1.93, 4.32, 3.90
> 
> With ortega!



You should probably join rest to sub 3 first :3


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2011)

2.78, 2.50, (2.11), (5.19), 2.72, 3.13, 3.56, 2.58, 2.38, 4.65+, 3.11, 2.46 = 2.99

+2 .


----------



## emolover (Aug 24, 2011)

You should probably join rest to sub 3 first :3[/QUOTE]

But that is not even run by anyone anymore.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

take it over


----------



## emolover (Aug 24, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> take it over


 
Fine.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 24, 2011)

2.5, 2.08, 2.3, 2.61, 3.06, 2.33, 2.93, 2.78, 2.72, 2.77 (pop so i redid it  I'm a noob), 2.83, 2.52= 2.63 (meh) I'm gonna do the scramble backwards and try with my type c

Did the inverses for fun...2.30 avg 12. I wonder how long this will take us to graduate chris.


----------



## Meep (Aug 24, 2011)

3.61, 4.15, 4.44, 5.45, 4.40, 6.51, 4.99, 3.56, 4.18, 3.83, 4.41, 3.57 -> *4.30*

Sub-2*2.2 B)


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 24, 2011)

2.63, 2.78, (1.80), 3.63, 3.14, 3.71, 3.64, 2.78, 2.26, DNF(2.93), 3.49, 3.32 = 3.14 fail :fp


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 24, 2011)

(1.02), 2.48, 2.98, 2.57, 2.75, (3.60), 3.25, 2.72, 2.26, 2.91, 3.04, 3.15 = 2.81 typical I guess


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 24, 2011)

*Average = 3.03*
Best average of 12: 3.03
1-12 - 3.88 2.98 2.44 2.77 3.28 (10.19) 2.80 2.64 (2.23) 2.38 3.36 3.76


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Aug 25, 2011)

2.50, 2.18, 2.36, 2.56, 2.13, (3.31), 2.26, 3.16, 2.55, 1.57, (1.38), 2.17 = 2.34...


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

3.29, 2.65, 2.51, 3.34, 3.40, 4.02, 4.06, 3.66, 3.60, 4.22, 3.94, 4.35= 3.62 avg12


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> 3.29, 2.65, 2.51, 3.34, 3.40, 4.02, 4.06, 3.66, 3.60, 4.22, 3.94, 4.35= 3.62 avg12


 
Why did you post in here, and the race to sub 3 thread?


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Why did you post in here, and the race to sub 3 thread?


 
Why not...?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Why not...?


 
That doesn't make sense to me, if you aren't sub 3, why would you join a race to sub 2.2?


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> That doesn't make sense to me, if you aren't sub 3, why would you join a race to sub 2.2?


 
Well technically I would expect he wants to be sub 2.2 also. Plus from his post in the race to sub 2 it looks like he was already practicing 2x2.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> That doesn't make sense to me, if you aren't sub 3, why would you join a race to sub 2.2?


 
i average sub 3 consistently. i just f up a lot. but i get sub 3 avg12s all the time


----------



## cityzach (Aug 25, 2011)

round 1:

3.44, 5.40, 5.65, 6.24, 5.16, 3.58, 3.90, 5.11, 4.92, 4.95, 6.10, 5.13 = 4.99

sub 5 win


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 25, 2011)

2.19, 3.24, 3.27, 3.19, 4.18, 4.01, 3.80, 3.06, 2.94, 3.49, 2.74, 3.54= 3.33

Not bad for Ortega


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Round 1 Results:*

1. MvCuber12: 2.34
2. Timspurfan: 2.63
3. Rubiks560: 2.72
4. DavidWoner:: 2.81
5. Cuboy63: 2.99
6. AustinReed: 3.03
7. Edward_Lin: 3.14
8. Cuberkid10: 3.33
9. Chicken9290: 3.62
10. Meep: 4.30
11. Cityzach: 4.99

*Round 2 Scrambles: *

1. F R' F U R' F2 U F' 

2. R' F' R' U R F2 U' F U2 

3. R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 R F2 U' 

4. F2 R U R' F U R2 F' 

5. F' R' U F U2 F U2 F' U2 

6. F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F2 

7. F2 U' R2 U R2 U' F R2 

8. R2 U F R' F U2 R' U 

9. U2 F R' U R' F U R' U 

10. F U' F U F2 R' F' U F' R' 

11. U F' R F U2 R2 F2 R' U R 

12. U' F R' U' F' R2 F2 U2 F'


----------



## emolover (Aug 31, 2011)

Why wasnt I added, yet Meep and Cityzach were?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 31, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why wasnt I added, yet Meep and Cityzach were?


 
Cuz I thought you were going to run the race to sub 3 thread, so I didn't think you wanted to be in here.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 1, 2011)

3.30, 2.83, 2.52, 3.51, 2.72, (2.13), 2.66, (5.74), 3.46, 2.64, 2.57, 3.05 = 2.93


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 2, 2011)

3.53, 5.02, 4.50, 2.31, 2.75, 2.13, 3.27, 4.17, 3.30, 2.87, 3.06, 4.59 = 3.44

lolisuck


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 2, 2011)

2.50, 2.65, 2.55, 2.40, 2.05, 2.78, 6.34+, 2.40, 2.16, 2.25, 2.93, 2.13 = 2.48

I'm liking this type C.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 2, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2.50, 2.65, 2.55, 2.40, 2.05, 2.78, 6.34+, 2.40, 2.16, 2.25, 2.93, 2.13 = 2.48
> 
> I'm liking this type C.


 
Sorry if I'm not supposed to post here but what method do you use?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 2, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Sorry if I'm not supposed to post here but what method do you use?


 
CLL, EG-1, and EG-2.


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 2: 
3.54, 2.72, 2.48, 1.80, 1.47, 1.62, 1.92, 2.84, 2.46, 2.29, 2.96, 2.77 = 2.39
A bad start killed it, best ao5 was 1.78. Better luck next time!


----------



## Carrot (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 2:
(3.95), 3.02, 3.32, 2.86, 3.73, 3.95, 3.43, 3.02, 3.29, (2.67), 3.23, 3.52 = 3.34
_Hacks! _


----------



## JackJ (Sep 3, 2011)

2.81, 4.78, 4.38, 1.92, 4.60, 2.21, 4.12, 2.80, 3.61, 6.59, 3.91, 5.06 = 3.83

Only thought there were like 2 or 3 "bad" scrambles. Lots of lol in this average.


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 5, 2011)

3.31 avg12 

Times: 3.26, 2.99, 3.98, 2.34, 3.74, 2.58, 3.58, 3.71, 3.78, 1.98, 3.14, 4.30


----------



## timspurfan (Sep 7, 2011)

2.34 avg 12 (yayish)
2.650, 2.440, 2.530, 2.060, 2.280, 1.560, 2.440, 2.630, 2.330, 2.000, 6.250........., 2.080


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 7, 2011)

Round 2 Results: 

1. Timspurfan: 2.34
2. Mvcuber12: 2.39
3. Rubiks560: 2.48
4. Edward_Lin: 2.93
5. Chicken9290: 3.31
6. Odder: 3.34
7. AustinReed: 3.44
8. JackJ: 3.83

Round 3 Scrambles:

1. F' R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U' 

2. R' F2 U R F U F' R2 U R' U' 

3. F R F R U' F2 R F' U R2 U' 

4. F' R U' R F' R' U2 R U2 R' U' 

5. U2 F2 R' U F U F R' U' R' U' 

6. U R2 F' R U2 R F R' F R' U' 

7. R U2 R' F' U F' R U' F' R' U' 

8. U' R2 F R U F' U' R U2 R' U' 

9. U' F' U2 F2 R' U2 F R2 U' R' U' 

10. U R F R2 F U' R F2 U' R' U' 

11. U2 F U F2 R U R2 F2 U2 R' U' 

12. U' F R' U R2 F2 U R' U' R U'


----------



## JackJ (Sep 7, 2011)

3.03, 3.26, 4.35, 3.54, 4.28, 5.08, 3.36, 4.48, 2.43, 3.78, 3.81, 3.47 = 3.73

Good.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 10, 2011)

2.88, 3.52, 3.42, 1.61, 3.56, 2.51, 2.85, 4.58, 2.18, 2.37, 2.83, 3.79 =* 2.99 *
:3


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 10, 2011)

1.92, 3.30, 2.77, 1.15, 2.70, 2.47, 2.50, 2.37, 2.17, 2.48, 3.12, 2.33 = 2.48


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 10, 2011)

2.56, 2.40, 2.08, 1.55, 2.43, 2.05, 2.50, 2.18, 2.58, 2.03, 3.59, 1.44. = 2.24.


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 13, 2011)

Round 3 
Avg: 2.91 avg12
TImes: 2.82, 2.87, 2.79, 3.02, 3.36, 2.80, 2.67, 2.22, 3.82, 3.84, 1.70, 2.73

Decent


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow, not many people this week.

*Round 3 results:*

1. Rubiks560: 2.24
2. DavidWoner: 2.48
3. Chicken9290: 2.91
4. AustinReed: 2.99
5. JackJ: 3.73

*Round 4 scrambles: *

1. F' U2 R2 F R2 U' F' R U' R' U' 

2. R' U' R2 U' R U' F R U' R' U' 

3. U2 R' F2 U' F U R U' F' R' U' 

4. U' F2 U' F' U' F' U' F' U' R' U' 

5. R' F U2 R2 U' R' U2 R F' R' U' 

6. U' F R' U R' U2 F' R U R' U' 

7. U' R' F2 R U2 R U F2 U' R' U' 

8. F' R2 F' R' F U2 F' U F' R U' 

9. F' R U' F R2 U F R' U' R' U' 

10. F' R U' F' U2 F' U R U R' U' 

11. R' U2 F R2 F2 U' F' R F' R' U' 

12. U R' F' R F' U F2 R2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 17, 2011)

2.77, 2.03, 3.35, (7.48), 3.25, 2.08, (1.20), 2.68, 2.81, 2.49, 2.51, 3.11 = 2.71


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Sep 18, 2011)

Round 4 : 1.70, 2.78, 2.72, (1.05), 1.84, 2.56, 1.25, (2.91), 2.35, 2.82, 2.56, 2.59 = 2.32
Decent...


----------



## Escher (Sep 18, 2011)

2.87, 2.72, 1.89, 1.45, 2.83, 2.21, (1.01), (3.39), 2.76, 2.80, 2.84, 2.02 = 2.44

Comm for 7th scramble heh.


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 19, 2011)

2.52，2.34，2.78，3.59，(3.77)，2.84，(1.64)，3.16，2.77，2.46，3.24，2.42＝2.81


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 20, 2011)

2.33, 2.11, 2.53, 2.72, 3.59, 2.09, 1.55, 2.52, 2.00, 2.27, 3.08, 2.65 = 2.43


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry for not updating, I forgot on Tuesday, and then Wednesday I was busy.
*Round 4 results: *

1. Mvcuber12: 2.32
2. Rubiks560: 2.43
3. Escher: 2.44
4. Edward_Lin: 2.71
5. Ansonl: 2.81

*Round 5 scrambles:*

1. F' U F' R2 F2 R' U' R F R' U' 
2. F' R2 U2 F U' R2 U' R' U' R' U' 
3. F2 U' R U R2 U2 F U' R' U2 
4. U R' F' R2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' 
5. U F' U' R' F R U' R' U R' U' 
6. R F2 U2 R' U2 R F' R F2 R' U' 
7. R' U R2 F' R U' R2 U' F R2 U' 
8. U' R U' R U F R F U' R' U' 
9. U2 R' U R2 F' U' R U' F' R' U' 
10. R U' F R2 F' U' R2 F' U' R' U' 
11. U' F U' R' F R U' F2 U' R2 U' 
12. R U' R2 U' F R' U2 R' U' R' U'


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Sep 22, 2011)

(1.41), 2.17, 2.38, 1.71, 2.21, 1.89, 2.08, 2.61, (2.64), 1.49, 2.00, 2.42 = 2.10 
BAM!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 22, 2011)

Good job Matt! 

2.61, 1.94, 2.93, 2.02, 2.00, 1.69, 2.94, 3.16, 2.55, 1.80, 1.80, 2.72 = 2.33. 
Lots of chokes in there...


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 22, 2011)

Round 5
1.42, 2.38, 3.95, 2.77, 2.51, 2.43, 3.22, 3.06, 3.61, 2.12, 3.30, 2.42

2.78 avg12
Those scrambles were easy. i mean complete d layers wtf


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 23, 2011)

2.85, 1.52, (3.76), 2.34, 2.19, (1.39), 2.49, 3.79, 2.29, 2.45, 2.11, 2.65 = 2.46


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 26, 2011)

1.48, 1.86, 2.48, 3.44, 2.06, 2.41, 3.34, (3.99), 3.02, 1.99, (1.42),2.61 ＝2.47


----------



## nccube (Sep 26, 2011)

2.02, 1.85, 1.72, 2.01, 1.27, 3.25, 2.16, 2.09, 1.27, 1.72, 2.03, 2.15 = 1.90

PB, with keyboard. Would have been around 2.1 if I had done it with stackmat.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Round 5 results:*

1.* nccube: 1.90*
2. *Mvcuber12: 2.10* 
3. Rubiks560: 2.33
4. Edward_Lin: 2.46
5. AnsonL 2.47
6. Chicken9290: 2.78

*Round 6 scrambles:*

1. U R U R' F' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
2. F2 R' F' U2 R2 F U R' U2 R' U' 
3. F' U F' U R F2 R2 U F' R2 U' 
4. R2 F R' U2 F U2 F' R' U' R' U' 
5. U2 F U R U2 F U' F2 U' F' U' 
6. R' F R2 U F2 R' U' R U2 R' U' 
7. F2 U' F U' R2 U2 R' F U' R' U' 
8. F U2 R2 F U R2 F R' U' R' U' 
9. U' R' U2 R2 F' U' R2 F' U' R2 U' 
10. U' F R F2 R2 U2 R' F' U' R' U' 
11. U F2 U R' U F U' F U' R' U' 
12. R2 U F' R' U F' U' R' U' R' U'


----------



## nccube (Sep 28, 2011)

1.51, 1.98, 2.24, 1.76, 1.99, 2.86, 1.72, 1.95, 2.55, 1.78, 1.96, 1.94 = 1.99

Keyboard again. This is what almost full EG does. Just 6 cases left, and I'm looking forward to learning them before the weekend.

BTW, thanks Chris for the awesome scrambles


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 28, 2011)

nccube said:


> PB, with keyboard. Would have been around 2.1 if I had done it with stackmat.


 
You should learn how to time with a keyboard then.


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 29, 2011)

3.61 avg12 
Times: 2.38, 2.97, 4.83, 3.23, 4.15, 3.33, 3.96, 4.51, 3.37, 4.21, 2.72, 3.60


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 29, 2011)

2.35, 3.28, 3.17, 2.70, 3.10, 3.96, 2.61, 2.57, 4.57, 2.35, 3.63, 4.52 = 3.19


----------



## Edward_Lin (Oct 3, 2011)

(1.79), 1.97, (3.19), 1.94, 2.60, 2.89, 2.99, 2.23, 2.72, 2.07, 2.54, 2.49 = 2.44


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Round 6 results:*

1. nccube: *1.99 *
2. Rubiks560: 2.33
3. Edward_Lin: 2.44
4. AustinReed: 3.19
5. chicken9290: 3.61

*Round 7 scrambles:*

1. F U' R' F U' F U F2 U R' U' 
2. R2 F' U2 F R2 F R' F' U2 R' U' 
3. R' F2 R' U F U2 R2 F U R' U' 
4. U' F' U R' U2 R' U' R U R' U' 
5. F2 R U2 F2 U' R' U F U R' U' 
6. F2 U F' U2 F' R U' F2 U' R' U' 
7. U' F2 U F' U2 R F R2 U2 R' U' 
8. U' F R2 U' R F U2 R U2 R U' 
9. U R F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
10. R2 U' F2 R U' F R' U2 F' R' U' 
11. U' R U2 R2 U' F U R' U' R2 U' 
12. R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' R F2 R' U' 

Argh, once again I'm sorry for being late...I keep forgetting. Also, I did the scrambles last minute and what not, so I didn't make a post with my times or anything.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 5, 2011)

(3.40), 1.97, 2.94, 2.38 3.22, 1.92, 2.50, 2.71, 2.24, (1.87), 2.27, 2.64 = 2.48


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 11, 2011)

4.46, 1.93, 3.34, 2.16, 2.25, 2.18, 3.08, 2.13, DNF(3.77), 2.15, 2.43, 2.33 = 2.65
Awful.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Round 7 results:*

1. AnsonL 2.48
2. Rubiks560 2.65

*Round 8 scrambles:* 

1. U2 F' R F' U R F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
2. F R2 U' F U' F' U' R' U' R' U' 
3. U2 R2 F' R F R2 U2 F' U R' U' 
4. F' R' U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
5. U' R2 U F' R F' R' F' U' R' U' 
6. F U' R' U F2 R2 U' F U2 R2 U' 
7. R U F' R U' F2 U F' U R' U' 
8. U F R2 F' R2 U F R' U R' U' 
9. U F' R2 F U2 F2 U' R2 F' R' U' 
10. U2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' 
11. U2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U F U' R' U' 
12. U R' U2 F' U' R U2 F' U' R' U'


----------



## Edward_Lin (Oct 22, 2011)

2.30, (0.65), 2.78, 2.55, 2.16, 3.78, 3.10, 2.71, (4.11), 2.23, 2.67, 1.64 = 2.59 unable to take advantage of a few easy scrambles...


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 27, 2011)

2.21, (0.79), 2.81, 2.36, 1.70, 2.38, 3.09, 2.40, (5.00), 2.43, 2.59, 1.76 = 2.37


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Nov 11, 2011)

2.30, (0.69), 3.17, 2.24, 1.38, 2.58, (3.86), 2.88, 3.43, 2.49, 2.58, 2.39=2.41


----------

